# Platte City Area Morel Hunters



## gr8scott (Apr 15, 2015)

Interested to know if any fellow shroomers have had any luck around the Platte City area. 
Been out a couple times on public land but hadn't seen anything yet. Going out tomorrow morning with great confidence of filling my mesh bag. Hopefully two.
Good luck to all this season!


----------



## trotline (Mar 13, 2015)

Found my first morel of the season today. Only 1 but I'll take it. Was out Tuesday and only found a snake. All in platte county.


----------



## trotline (Mar 13, 2015)

Seeing a lot of hunters out looking but not seeing much hauled out. It is time and will be a good weekend. Tomorrow should be good with the warm temps


----------



## trotline (Mar 13, 2015)

Got out of work for 3 hours and found about 2lbs today. Early bird gets the worm, now back to work


----------



## gr8scott (Apr 15, 2015)

Trotline, 
That's a nice little batch. I found a couple lbs myself Friday morning. Been busy over the weekend but planning on a trek back to the woods Monday a.m.
Found a couple yellow but mostly grey. Can't wait to fry 'em up. 
Good hunting to ya!


----------

